# 546                                                      Turnips for 546



## Mari_AC (Oct 20, 2020)

Turnips for 546 at my island! https://turnip.exchange/island/d52b9602
Redd is also here but keep in mind that there will probably be a ton of people coming and going so I wouldn't stay too long!
Tips are not needed, but appreciated, specially NMT or wish list items. https://villagerdb.com/user/lechedesoja/list/wish-list


----------



## Nimrod007 (Oct 20, 2020)

May i visit please?


----------



## Mari_AC (Oct 20, 2020)

Nimrod007 said:


> May i visit please?


Of course! There are a ton of people waiting though!
You need to queue up through this site 


			https://turnip.exchange/island/d52b9602


----------



## annex (Oct 20, 2020)

Nevermind. Thanks though.


----------



## Bitty_ (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi! May I come by?


----------



## hillareet (Oct 20, 2020)

I’d like to come!


----------



## Firecub813 (Oct 20, 2020)

Mari_AC said:


> Turnips for 546 at my island! https://turnip.exchange/island/d52b9602
> Redd is also here but keep in mind that there will probably be a ton of people coming and going so I wouldn't stay too long!
> Tips are not needed, but appreciated, specially NMT or wish list items. https://villagerdb.com/user/lechedesoja/list/wish-list


May I stop by please


----------



## xBlackRosex (Oct 20, 2020)

May i come and sell my turnips, please. I'll need to make Two Trips.


----------



## Firecub813 (Oct 20, 2020)

My dodo did not work I’ll que s as gain


----------



## hillareet (Oct 20, 2020)

Dodo didn’t work for me either.. it said the turnip link had gone rotten!


----------



## jessicat_197 (Oct 20, 2020)

Would love to drop by if still open?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 20, 2020)

I'd love to swing by, if possible!


----------



## muffins4everypony (Oct 20, 2020)

Hello! are you still taking people?? the link didn't work for me.


----------

